# Pics of Teds first hairdos!



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Yesterday I tried putting Teds bangs up. It was a brave try! Today my hubby held his little face still while I quickly put his bangs up. I think #2 turned out a little better than my first try!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Ted is just so flippin cute!! Are you trimming the hair around his eyes? I haven't trimmed Kallie's & still waiting for them to grow enough to lay down! I really like seeing Ted's eyes.


----------



## yukki (Jan 12, 2008)

He is so CUTE! I love that expression on his little face. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Sparkle said:


> Ted is just so flippin cute!! Are you trimming the hair around his eyes? I haven't trimmed Kallie's & still waiting for them to grow enough to lay down! I really like seeing Ted's eyes.


No trimming. I'm hoping to let it grow out, I think!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

He is such a cutie pie!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, SO cute!!! I am amazed that his hair is long already to put in a top knot!! great job!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup! The Tedster is adorable regardless of the "do."


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Such a cute baby! Ted is becoming big boy! I remember holding Roki to make his first pony tails and him pawing those precious hairdos to complete destruction.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..he looks adorable!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Perfect !! He looks so adorable. How hard it is to put those pony tails !!!


----------



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

How sweet


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Its still in today, although some hairs have slipped out. With my hubby holding his little face still it only took a second. I had already more or less brushed him, so I just took up the hair with my fingers and put the elastic in around 3 or 4 turns. They are excellent elastics. They are black and rubber and apparently will not tear the hair and very tiny, so you dont have to wind them too many times. Good old Dollar store. There are hundreds of them in the little package. I was told not to pull them out when done but to just give them a little clip. I will definately be getting my hubby to hold his head for that one!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Elastic used*

Clearly Ted has not had his brushing today but just to show how much is in on day 2. I put a box of popcorn beside the elastics to help show you the size of the elastics. They have an amazing amount of stretch in them


----------

